

Bugs , Features and Risks - rshetty
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2012/01/12/risks-of-buggy-code/

======
rolandal
Nice article John. The team I manage solves this issue mostly though iterating
quickly. By keeping our cycles quick, they don't have to expend to much
power/time thinking ahead of all possible bugs/edge cases. When we discover an
edge case, it is fixed within a week!

